# Spark plugs



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I was talking to the guy at the small engine place about what was going on with my snow blower, and I had mentioned that I put a new plug in shortly before it wouldn't re-start. He asked me what kind it was, and I told him it was some brand that I never heard of that I picked up from Lowe's. He said only go with NGK, or Champion. Can spark plugs make that much of a difference?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh BLOODY yes they can. I would never get stuff like that at those big boxy stores.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

NGK and make sure the gap is right.


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes they can.

There are some pretty crappy spark plugs out there. You're always better getting an OEM plug, or a name brand like Champion or NGK.

Not all plugs are the same either. There are different reaches, thread diameters, and heat ranges that also need to be considered.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

well that answers that question


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i have ngk sparkin bolts for most of my ope but i would go with a champion or a briggs in a pinch


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't buy off brand plugs. It doesn't pay.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have been using NGK plugs for a very long time. Back was I was drag racing Motorcycles that was all we would run and never had a problem even with 20psi of boost. I have used NGK's in all of my ope and cars for over 30 years and have never had a failure. I have used champion and even autolite in a pinch and both also performed well but I don't have any real long term experience with those two. Both the Cub Cadet snowblower and the 69 camaro in my avatar are running NGK's.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Plugs can make a huge difference. I only buy NGK. I've seen quite a few Champions bad out of the box.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

topher5150 said:


> I was talking to the guy at the small engine place about what was going on with my snow blower, and I had mentioned that I put a new plug in shortly before it wouldn't re-start. He asked me what kind it was, and I told him it was some brand that I never heard of that I picked up from Lowe's. He said only go with NGK, or Champion. Can spark plugs make that much of a difference?



in general you can't beat an RJ19LM plug, or it's equivalent.
if you can find a multi-tip plug, with 2 or 4 electrodes, those are better yet. I use them in my cars and the set in my Chevy V6 now has 100,000 miles on the plugs. The resist fouling because there are 4 electrodes instead of just one, similar to what is used in aircraft piston engines.
FWIW the old Pontiac, Olds, Buick, Cadillac V8 plugs RJ8YC or plain old J8, will work in most of the old blower engines. these are as common as dirt. clean them up with carb cleaner, a wire brush, and gap them- they work great

but the RJ19LM is a specific short lawnmower plug that won't stick way up in the air or out the side, so the end doesn't get easily broken off, and it's a tad hotter in heat range to resist fouling. the main thing with these little engines is, a lot of low speed idling or work causes plug fouling over time.

Champion makes the best spark plugs, period. They've been making them for nearly 100 years and know more about spark plugs than all the other companies combined. their plugs have an anti-fouling coating on the ceramic. AC Delco plugs tend to foul sooner in my experience. Autolite, NGK, or ANY brand are ok in a pinch, if you can't find Champions, but if you have a choice, buy Champions.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

I have no problem with Champions in all of my small engines. I use in NGKs in my motorcycles only. What were the ones that were all the rage a few years back, Splitfires?


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

NGK or Denso.....I won't even use Champion.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Avoid buying OPE spark plugs at Lowe's. They use to carry Champion but now only carry expensive Chinese plugs and one very expensive Briggs branded Champion plug for $6. You can get the exact same Champion plug at WalMart for less than $2. My new snow blower came with a Chinese Torch spark plug. I tried to get the equivalent Champion plug but happily ended up with the NGK equivalent plug for $2.40. I wanted a back up plug for the snow blower in case the Torch plug gives up in the middle of a snow storm . I've seen replacement Torch plugs for over $7 each .

Whimsey


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

well now at least we are in agreement on that subject from across the pond.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

JRHAWK9 said:


> NGK or Denso.....I won't even use Champion.


I'm with JRHAWK on this one. NKG or Denso regular version ONLY (no platinum) . No Champion, No Bosch, No B&S, No Autolite, and never ever...ever multi-electrode plugs like Split-Fire or E3. Too many little gremlins after trying all the aforementioned plugs in various applications. Gremlins went away when I switched back to good old fasion NKG or Denso. Just my $0.02


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

ngks are the best plugs you can buy. the oldest ngk i have ever used was a bp5es in a honda hra214 mower. it was 35 years old and still had the original plug. the deck rotted unfortunatly but i still keep the plug in my parts bin as i spare, 35 years later and it still works better than a brand new champion equivalent


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Name brand like Champion or NGK. I put a higher-end Champion in the old Ariens. Seems to have helped a bit. NGK wasn't available locally.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm all for whatever it says in the owners manual with the specified gap. Usually will be a Champion but they cross to NGK just fine.
As long as it's a name brand with the correct gap and it's specified for the engine you're good to go. No B&S brand, no off brand, nothing fancy.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Yup, NKG and Champion seem to be the top picks.


----------

